# Replacement for ONR



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi!
I've been using ONR for about 3 years, but the importer where i live stopped bringing the product so i'm now left on my last 2 liters of ONR.

I used to wash my car in waterless method with 1.5 liter of water mixed in a sprayer with 60ml of ONR - spray every panel and wipe after 30 sec / 1 minute.
Works like a charm for a not so dirty car.

I'm looking for another Waterless product only, no buckets but only mixed product that i can use the same way i'm using the ONR.

Any other products recommendations that i should look for?

Thanks!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum opti-clean but Im betting you can not get that either. 

Maybe try Wolfs mean green. Its a rinseless type shampoo that is stronger than ONR so you can use it less. I have not used it as waterless though.
Also Meguiars D114 or D115 should be good as well as Duragloss #931 should be good.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I bought CG EcoWash to use when I lived in a flat. To be honest, I never used it as a waterless wash, but now I use it as a rinse aid, quick detailer, clay lube, clean up bird boo, etc, and it works well.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys
I checked about ordering some from Amazon. comes out bit expensive but i'll order it if don't have a choice.. (im talking about 80-100$ for a gallon product + shipment)

I also used Opti Clean, its an awesome product too bad i only bought 500ml bottle \=

Wolfs mean green looks really good but more to use with 2 buckets method, maybe ill try it too.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Seen loads on ebay but don't recognise any of them.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo Juice Low on EAU. Works well and smells lovely lol.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah but the dodo EAU is a rinseless.. looking more for the waterless products.
I think the best options is only the CG EcoWash to just spray and wipe.
I park my car about 50-100 away from the apartment, so with no hose a bucket is a bit of a problem to start taking it from here and there and ofcourse - washing the car after with clean water \=
makes you go around with bottles of water.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No offence but ONR is a rinseless and you used it as a waterless. If the car is just dusty than any rinseless is fine for use as waterless like you used it. I prefer Wolfs mean green as it is mixed 1:500 and does not affect LSP like ONR.


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, none taken of course.
I know Onr is rinseless i used to wash my car like that, now i dont have the ability  , but its also very versatile and can be use as almost anything.
I can buy the Mean Green in a low price and try it too.

What do you mean about Onr affects the LSP? I have never got to see any differences after using it, maybe only after diluted as QD (beading ability become lower)


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

ONR (w&s) leaves a slight polymer protection behind.





Try looking for Meguiars D114 (also rinseless shampoo mixed 1:256) or D115 that can be used as waterless. D115 has wax in it that ads protection + gloss. I hear its very good but have not tried it myself.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I use D114 a lot on my cars.

It's a very nice product. Cleans very well and is super slick. on one of my cars I use it as a pure spray and wipe cleaner without any problems. 15ml in a liter works well for me in this case.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

liav24 said:


> Hi!
> I've been using ONR for about 3 years, but the importer where i live stopped bringing the product so i'm now left on my last 2 liters of ONR.
> 
> I used to wash my car in waterless method with 1.5 liter of water mixed in a sprayer with 60ml of ONR - spray every panel and wipe after 30 sec / 1 minute.
> ...


There are a few on eBay for 40 quid or thereabouts...


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, but the shipping makes it vrey expensive - 1 liter bottle for the price i used to buy a 1 gallon


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

liav24 said:


> Yes, but the shipping makes it vrey expensive - 1 liter bottle for the price i used to buy a 1 gallon


sorry, I missed that you're not in the UK...


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep, worldwide shipping is cr*p 
I went on the Mean Green for now, will try it later ive seen people really likes it


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Where in the world are you?


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, thought i wrote it in the 1st page. I live in Israel and it's pretty hard to get waterless products here, we used to have a supplier who suddenly stopped, he used to sell it in a really good price - like 1 ONR gallon for 50$ 
(Amazon for example will send it for no less than 100$)

All the detailing stuff is just really entering the country in the last couple years, most of the people here just go to a regular car wash where they slowly kill your laqcuer.. pretty sad.


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

liav24 said:


> Sorry, thought i wrote it in the 1st page. I live in Israel and it's pretty hard to get waterless products here, we used to have a supplier who suddenly stopped, he used to sell it in a really good price - like 1 ONR gallon for 50$
> (Amazon for example will send it for no less than 100$)
> 
> All the detailing stuff is just really entering the country in the last couple years, most of the people here just go to a regular car wash where they slowly kill your laqcuer.. pretty sad.


You can use a shipping forwarder , we got lots of those in our country , some offer via sea shipping, while slow its fairly cheap and you get it delivered to your door ... but would not be much cheaper than sourcing ONR locally.

Also ONR is available in 1L around 80 shekel or so , while not cheap nothing in our country is.... and any other waterless/rinseless stuff is probably in the same price range anyhow ... or you would be better off asking in the local forums where people know the market.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Shipping from the UK to Israel is pretty expensive as well (especially for a gallon sized/weight product)

There are alternatives, if you can get them locally:
- Duragloss 931/932 Rinseless Wash
- Meguiars D114 Rinse Free Express Wash
- Meguiars D115 Rinse Free Express Wash and Wax

But I know your pain - no one is selling Optimum ONR+Wax in Gallons in the UK any more either - I don't really want to buy another gallon and have it sitting around for a year, but I may have to just do it next month...


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, i know this is an american company so now its a problem to anyone outside the states to get this product if the local supplier wont bring it anymore.

If i wont have any choice then i'll just buy a galon through a shipping forwarder like acidburn wrote above. bah


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

liav24 said:


> Yes, i know this is an american company so now its a problem to anyone outside the states to get this product if the local supplier wont bring it anymore.
> 
> If i wont have any choice then i'll just buy a galon through a shipping forwarder like acidburn wrote above. bah


I fell your pain , I bought 2 gallons from the ONR supplier a year ago, something deep down told me to  guess I was right.

Still puzzles me why you use 60 ml for 1.5 liter, I use a 15ML for 3-4 liter bucket and soak 4-6 panel microfibers (green) and 4 Wheel Microfibers (black) pre-spray panels , fold to 8 sides and start wiping away. What ever is left in the bucket goes back into my presoak container.

Car stays wet until I am done (if not a respray a bit onr before drying) and using Duragloss Aquawax as my dryer detailer, its very economical and dont need more than a quick press on the spray bottle per panel, leaves a slick feel almost like freshly waxed.

Doing that over a year now 1-2 times week (unless car is covered in sand) and have very minor swirls induced since than which are even barely seen. Btw thats a on a Mazda 6 2.5L 2014 Meteor Grey which has soft paint and soft99 Fusso 12month on it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

This may be too late but here is an example of using waterless and rinseless washing

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=ced605f74e065ad8e1e984ae5858bf39&oe=5716C7D0


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

acidburn said:


> I fell your pain , I bought 2 gallons from the ONR supplier a year ago, something deep down told me to  guess I was right.
> 
> Still puzzles me why you use 60 ml for 1.5 liter, I use a 15ML for 3-4 liter bucket and soak 4-6 panel microfibers (green) and 4 Wheel Microfibers (black) pre-spray panels , fold to 8 sides and start wiping away. What ever is left in the bucket goes back into my presoak container.
> 
> ...


Hey again and thanks for the answer!

I use 60ml for 1.5 liter water in a sprayer and not a bucket, as you know the tap water in israel are not that soft.
Also it's after trial and error hah.. this works the best, and yes for light dirt i use even less ONR.
I don't like using it for the bucket method with damp towels, it feels like im spreading the dirt before i wile it that's why i prefer to soften the dirt first for about 30-60 sec (after spraying) and only then wipe with high quality MF towel (green - the korean ones).

15ml for 500ml water i use for cleaning bird bombs or windows, for the wheel's i have them plastidip cover so i use an APC for it.


----------

